# Reptile holiday care



## howie91 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi, 

I'm thinking of setting up and buying some more vivariums so each week if needed, people can leave there reptiles with me and ill deal with them. 

I would like to know if you need a license to do this sort of thing in the UK and if so how much would it cost. And obviously i will have insurance.. don't want to pay vets bills ect.! 

Please could you get back to me with help on this.. many thanks!! 

Howard


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it cost me £10 a week to board my beardie. to make it viable you're either going to have to charge a lot to cover the cost of vivs, electricity and food or get a lot of vivs and take a lot in.

Not sure if you'd need any specific insurance but you'd need something to cover you if somebody's pet died in your care.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I was thinkin of doin the same and started a thread a week or so ago to see if there was any intrest , the price per day is somethin you will have to look into. You could buy 2 spare vivs and advertise localy and see how it goes.


----------



## howie91 (Nov 20, 2007)

Its not a case of the vivs cost much as my friend said he can knock them up for free being a carpenter. Im thinking of charging £3.50 per day... that includes every thing... food water ect.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

You would have to charge different rates dependin on what reptile it was and the size , £3.50 seems like a good base.


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Just a little thought, make sure you treat any incoming holiday makers (reptiles) as quarentine, keep them away from your own reps. You never know what you will be bringing into your colection otherwise.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

BUMP!!!








:up:​


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

It would help to let people know where you are located to check interest around your area. Local vets may be a good place to check if they know anywhere and check what prices would charged so you know who you are competing with (if any) and look at the business case for profit and operating costs.


----------

